# For stacked dryer/washer - where to locate electrical outlets and water supply lines



## cks (Sep 5, 2010)

(My first post) - Need advice on where to locate the dryer 220v electrical outlet, the electrical outlet for the washer (120v) and water lines (hot, cold and stand pipe). Ideal location is on one wall to the side of the stacked washer and dryer, but don't think installing water supply lines too close to electrical outlets is wise (or to code).

Can I put the 220v and 120v outlets over the water lines or is there a better option? Wall is 24" wide - see attached picture for proposed locations of electrical outlets and drain standpipe and water supply lines.

Need to get this done asap, so any quick thoughts/help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

For the Americian verison of stacked washer and dryer normally I set the recepecatles at about 42 inches AFF { Above Finshed Floor } the dryer recepectale I will recomend that keep it little below of washer recetpale due the size of dryer plug.

But you may have to play around the demison a little depending on where the stud location so you may have to shift it one way or other ditto with plumming.

Double check with the manufacter cut sheet and most case they will provide you a quick drawing where the common items will be located to make it easier.

Oh yeah for washer drain IIRC keep it above 36 inches AFF unless your washer stated diffrent { I know most plumers will typically set about 40 or so inches AFF }

I have few time the electrical boxes are very close to the water pipes but I keep them on oppiste side of stud much as I can.

And make sure you run seperated circuit for washer ( 20 amp circuit ) and dryer make sure you have 4 wire set up this is very specfic in code anyway.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Usually the water supply is located where you can see it & access it
In case of a problem you want to be able to shut off the water
Many people shut the water off after every use


----------



## TimPa (Aug 15, 2010)

typically those units have a panel )between the washer and dryer) that drops down or removes for rear access if side access is not available. there are boxes that you can insert in the wall with water valve and standpipe connections, that keeps all the water close.


----------

